# Solved: Reducing size of Outlook pst file



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

I deleted about 60MB of old email in an attempt to reduce the size of the pst file. But the file size remained the same as before. So, two questions:

1. Where did the deleted files reside before I deleted them? Something must have gotten smaller. (These files were not just moved to the deleted items bin. I shift-deleted them along with their folders.)

2. How can I reduce the size of the outlook.pst file?

Much obliged for any help you can offer.

(I'm running Outlook 2002 on W2K.)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

This should explain why the file size did not change and also explains how to reduce the size.

*How to compact PST and OST files to eliminate deleted item space in Outlook 2002 and Outlook 2003*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289987


----------



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks very much. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Did you empty your "Deleted Files" folder?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

> Did you empty your "Deleted Files" folder?

Yes, I empty that regularly, along with the "Sent Items" folder. Just couldn't figure out how to make the .pst file smaller. Now I know.


----------



## fredworth2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I am having the same problem. I delected lots of large emails, and the PST file remained the same size. I emptied the Deleted Items folder, and I compacted the PST file. (It only took one second, so either it was compacted or it didn't actually compact the file.) Any ideas how to make it smaller?


----------



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

fredworth2 said:


> I am having the same problem. I delected lots of large emails, and the PST file remained the same size. I emptied the Deleted Items folder, and I compacted the PST file. (It only took one second, so either it was compacted or it didn't actually compact the file.) Any ideas how to make it smaller?


Sounds like it didn't actually compact the file. This usually takes several minutes when I compact once a month (after deleting a lot of deadwood).


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Aye the compact should take a little bit. Try searching for scanpst.exe on your pc and run it on the pst file while Outlook is not open.


----------



## fredworth2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was able to successfully compact my pst file after I temporarily disabled my anti-virus program, Avast. I was surprised how little the size changed. I then ran scanpst.exe, and again compacted my pst file. I guess it is as small as it can be, until I set up multiple pst files. Thanks for your help.


----------

